# New PSU for Home/Office PC



## nac (Oct 8, 2020)

System Config:
Ryzen 3 2200G
MSI B450M Pro VDH
Corsair Vengeance and Hyper X (4GB * 2 @ 2400mhz)
Samsung 850EVO 120GB

I know we do suggest CX450 as the minimum, but I can't spend that much for a home/office PC. Going by the PSU tier list and availability in MDC and Primeabgb, I have narrowed down these models. All of them are from Tier D,
Antec BP450P or VP450P Plus 80+
Gigabyte P450B 80+ Bronze (it stands out, coz of the bronze rating)

All these 3 costs about the same. Don't see the point of spending more for VS/CV as all of 'em are in the same Tier D.

What do you guys say? I am good to stick among these 3? My eyes are on the Gigabyte model, solely for it's rating while in the same price bracket.

Will try to check availability and pricing in local stores this weekend.


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2020)

I prefer Antec over Gb when it comes to PSU


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2020)

How much is your budget?


----------



## nac (Oct 19, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> How much is your budget?


Budget is always an issue for me. I am trying to spend as little as possible and get a decent one. If budget is not an issue, I would pick CX450.
I already used VP before and BP is bit inferior wrt quality, I assume. When I bought VP last time, BP was selling under 2k and VP around 2.5k. Now both costs the same!!!


----------



## Desmond (Oct 20, 2020)

If you can stretch to about 3.5k you could get a Corsair CV 450 with 80+ Bronze. I don't know about the components this one uses though.


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> If you can stretch to about 3.5k you could get a Corsair CV 450 with 80+ Bronze. I don't know about the components this one uses though.


Ahhmmm...
If I have to shell out 1k more to get CV, I may spend some more and get CX. But that's highly doubtful.
So it's among those in the OP. I don't see any other models available from Tier D PSUs (or better) @ this price point or cheaper.
Ruled out Antec Atom coz of 2yrs warranty.


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2020)

Is the CM MWE series any good specially the 550W one which comes with bronze certification and 5 years warranty.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 22, 2020)

i wonder what happened to the extremely popular vs 450 from corsair-it seems out of stock everywhere.Has corsair discontinued production of this model?

The grey label unit was among the cheapest and the most affordable psus for entry level pcs-it would be a pity if its no longer being sold.


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2020)

topgear said:


> Is the CM MWE series any good specially the 550W one which comes with bronze certification and 5 years warranty.


Not clear where it stands in the list. But 5yrs warranty is good, even 80+ white has 5yrs warranty. Should I consider 450w 80+ white?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 22, 2020)

nac said:


> Not clear where it stands in the list. But 5yrs warranty is good, even 80+ white has 5yrs warranty. Should I consider 450w 80+ white?


For home/office PC, it should be fine.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 3, 2020)

Next week I might sell my Corsair VS350 for 1500-2000 if you can wait. Are you in NCR?


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2020)

rockfella said:


> Next week I might sell my Corsair VS350 for 1500-2000 if you can wait. Are you in NCR?


Thank you. But I am not looking for used one.


----------

